# SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!!



## luthiengirlie (Aug 11, 2010)

Ladies, I must give FULL credit to Laela, Abjidz, Phynestone!

They said they feel in thier spirit that there is a \full scale attack on marriage.

They're right!!!!!
are we willing to stand for 30 days...,praying interceeding calling down angels to help fight against the Adversary's full scale war on marriage!
we are women, we are warriors of the King of kings.

WHo will stand up to the challenge?
WHO WILL INTERCEDE
WHO WILL FAST
WHO WILL PRAY?

I'd like the Generals to step forth and speak on what needs to be prayed for. I'd like them to seek YHWH and seek EXCATLY what they need to pray for... Yes WILL WE FIGHT?


----------



## SND411 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*

What attack on marriage? I'm confused....


----------



## LovingLady (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*

I am right with you. I think for each day we should play it by ear. What ever the sprint moves us to pray about, do it. What ever information we find that can help someone, post it. Allow the Lord to lead you on whatever you want to fast. All I know is that it is going to be 30 days hard hitting days, and at the end of it we will be stronger!!! YAY!!!

Do we start today or tomorrow?


----------



## luthiengirlie (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*

we can start some things today: 
* SOME SCRIPTURES TO START WITH*


*18 The LORD God said, "It is not good that the man should be alone; I will make him a helper suitable for him." 19 Out of the ground the LORD God formed every animal of the field, and every bird of the sky, and brought them to the man to see what he would call them. Whatever the man called every living creature, that was its name. 20 The man gave names to all cattle, and to the birds of the sky, and to every animal of the field; but for man there was not found a helper suitable for him. 21 The LORD God caused a deep sleep to fall on the man, and he slept; and he took one of his ribs, and closed up the flesh in its place. 22 He made the rib, which the LORD God had taken from the man, into a woman, and brought her to the man. 23 The man said, "This is now bone of my bones, and flesh of my flesh. She will be called Woman, because she was taken out of Man." 24 Therefore a man will leave his father and his mother, and will join with his wife, and they will be one flesh.- GENESIS 2:18-24

PSALM 100
CJB

Bible)
Share this Complete Jewish Bible New Revised Standard ------------------------------------ American Standard Version Bible in Basic English Douay-Rheims Elberfelder 1905 (German) English Standard Version Giovanni Diodati 1649 (Italian) GOD'S WORD Translation Good News Translation Good News Translation w/ Apocrypha Hebrew Names Version Holman Christian Standard King James Version King James Version w/ Apocrypha La Biblia de las Américas La Biblia Reina-Valera Louis Segond 1910 (French) Luther Bible 1912 (German) New American Standard New Century Version New International Reader's Version New International Version New King James Version New Living Translation New Revised Standard w/ Apocrypha Ostervald (French) Revised Standard Version Revised Standard Version w/ Apocrypha Riveduta 1927 (Italian) Sagradas Escrituras (1569) Staten Vertaling (Dutch) The Darby Translation The Latin Vulgate The Latin Vulgate w/ Apocrypha The Message The Webster Bible Third Millennium Bible Third Millennium Bible w/ Apocrypha Today's New International Version World English Bible Young's Literal TranslationView In MyBibleOne verse per line1 A psalm of thanksgiving: Shout for joy to ADONAI, all the earth! 2 Serve ADONAI with gladness. Enter his presence with joyful songs. 3 Be aware that ADONAI is God; it is he who made us; and we are his, his people, the flock in his pasture. 4 Enter his gates with thanksgiving, enter his courtyards with praise; give thanks to him, and bless his name. 5 For ADONAI is good, his grace continues forever, and his faithfulness lasts through all generations. *


*A BIT OF A DESCRIPTION ON HOW TO FIGHT FROM SPIRITUAL WARFARE DELIVRANCE.COM

confrontation

This chapter is an answer to: what is spiritual warfare according to the bible? Or what is Christian spiritual warfare?

True biblical spiritual warfare is simply indirect confrontation with Satan our principle enemy. Indirect confrontation implies that we do not fight with Satan and his evil forces by approaching them directly. We confront them by applying indirect means and ways that God has established for us. These will be covered shortly.

Applying and fulfilling our required indirect roles secures our standing before God and allows him to directly act on our behalf. Attacks from Satan against us become God's battles as we obey and fulfill the roles required of us. In this spiritual battle God’s role is direct in nature as he is able to directly confront the spiritual forces unseen to our human eyes.

God himself does not necessarily fight Satan. He is too big to go out and fight a creature he himself created and allowed to exist after his rebellion. The Lord uses his angels, Satan's equals since Satan is also an angel, only a fallen one.

God through his heavenly government of angels has the power, authority and direct access to the kingdom of Satan and his fallen angels. We do not and we only deceive ourselves to assume we do. However, we have a very special role to play in setting the stage for God to send out his angels to minister (carry out) his will.

This special role comprises of fulfilling our expected part in our walk with God. The combination of our walk with God and committing life's battles into his hands constitutes our indirect role. God becomes our defender and acts on our behalf in dealing with matters confronting us and the people we commit to him.

True Christian spiritual warfare is living a life of consecration, obedience and fellowship with God in such a way that we enable God to effectively deal with the evil working against us and against other people. It is a form of abiding in Christ that overcomes Satan’s legal and illegal grounds against us and others. This is seen in the outline of our spiritual armor given in Ephesians 6:11-18 (outlined below).

Biblical spiritual warfare is therefore indirect confrontation against Satan. We approach God to intervene for us against Satan on matters in our lives and the lives of others.

It’s true that Satan and his demonic spirits (fallen angels) are our primary enemies we wrestle against. It’s also true that God has given us certain ways in the Bible of confronting these evil beings whose full time ministry is scheming to ruin our lives. Working outside these biblical ways only increases their effect in our lives. One of these non-biblical ways is the assumption that direct confrontation against Satan is our role.

Examples of Indirect Confrontation in the Bible

a) Examples of indirect Confrontation During Jesus' Time on Earth

Nowhere in the scripture do we see Jesus or the apostles bombarding demons in thin air and calling it spiritual warfare prayers or deliverance prayers. When Satan sought to sift Peter and finish him off Jesus prayed to God. Jesus prayed that Peter’s faith would not fail and when he’d turned back from the attack he’d strengthen his fellow disciples.

“Simon, Simon, Satan has asked to sift you as wheat. But I have prayed for you, Simon that your faith may not fail. And when you have turned back, strengthen your brothers,” Luke 22:31-32.

Jesus Christ, God made flesh, prayed to God, the Father, for Peter’s deliverance. His spiritual warfare prayer or deliverance prayer was addressed to God not to Satan. How much more should we follow his example of indirect confrontation. 

The events that followed showed the results of Jesus’ prayers of deliverance addressed to God, not Satan. Peter rose to be the foundation of the early church. His faith in his teacher and master, Jesus Christ, was preserved. God did his spiritual warfare part in fulfilling Jesus’ deliverance prayer by directly confronting Satan in the spirit realm.*

\


----------



## Guitarhero (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*

I'm confused as is SND411.  Are we missing something?  Is this about some kind of confrontations you feel on here or in the world in general (high divorce rate)?  This thread isn't a response to another thread, posters, opinions, right?  I'm confused????


----------



## LovingLady (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*

Wow, you move quick.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*



Volver_Alma_Gitana said:


> I'm confused as is SND411.  Are we missing something?  Is this about some kind of confrontations you feel on here or in the world in general (high divorce rate)?  This thread isn't a response to another thread, posters, opinions, right?  I'm confused????



What's going on in the world! The "statistics" men not steppin up for YHWH the way they should


----------



## LovingLady (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*



Volver_Alma_Gitana said:


> I'm confused as is SND411.  Are we missing something?  Is this about some kind of confrontations you feel on here or in the world in general (high divorce rate)?  This thread isn't a response to another thread, posters, opinions, right?  I'm confused????



For me it is a confrontation I feel in the world and for some of the members. It all started with Luthiengirlie in the Random Thought Thread and then it trickled over into several other people.


----------



## Guitarhero (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*

I was wondering because well...I'll leave it at that.  Anyhoo...I think some unions are non-marriages and dissovable...but it depends.  Like trickery used where one party is lied to, deceived etc.  I know some people think that all marriages are perfect unions.  

I do believe it's under attack but so is the family, the young, the old (abuse, misleading etc.).  I'll leave you guys to carry on...stepping out the way now....


----------



## luthiengirlie (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*



Abdijz said:


> Wow, you move quick.



Yes. It is important


----------



## LovingLady (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*

My prayer for tonight will be based of off this. 



luthiengirlie said:


> *
> “Simon, Simon, Satan has asked to sift you as wheat. But I have prayed for you, Simon that your faith may not fail. And when you have turned back, strengthen your brothers,” Luke 22:31-32.
> *
> \


----------



## LovingLady (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*

Love and Respect go hand and hand in any relationship. In order for a man to feel loved he must be respected. In order for a woman to give respect she must be loved. 

Here is a link to a radio series that talks about how can you respect your man even though he may not be loving towards you. 

Love and Respect


----------



## CoilyFields (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*

God needs warriors in the time of war!

Battle Plan

2 Cor 10:3-5
For though we walk in the flesh, we do not war after the flesh: (For the weapons of our warfare [are] not carnal, but mighty through God to the pulling down of strong holds Casting down imaginations, and every high thing that exalteth itself against the knowledge of God, and bringing into captivity every thought to the obedience of Christ;


Know your Enemy

Ephesians 6:12-18
For we wrestle not against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this world, against spiritual wickedness in high [places]. 

Get Suited and Booted

Wherefore take unto you the whole *armour of God*, that ye may be able to withstand in the evil day, and having done all, to stand. Stand therefore, having your loins girt about with* truth*, and having on the breastplate of *righteousness;* And your feet shod with the preparation of the *gospel of peace*;Above all, taking the shield of *faith*, wherewith ye shall be able to quench all the fiery darts of the wicked. And take the helmet of *salvation*, and the *sword of the Spirit, which is the word of God*: Praying always with *all prayer and supplication *in the Spirit, and watching thereunto with all perseverance and supplication for all saints;

Our Example-How Jesus warred...with the only offensive weapons we have...the Word of God and prayer

MAtthew 4:10
Then saith Jesus unto him, Get thee hence, Satan: *for it is written*, Thou shalt worship the Lord thy God, and him only shalt thou serve.

Auhtority Given for us to War

Luke 10:19
Behold, I give unto you power to tread on serpents and scorpions, and over all the power of the enemy: and nothing shall by any means hurt you.

Ezekiel 22:30
And I sought for a man among them, that should make up the hedge, and stand in the gap before me for the land, that I should not destroy it: but I found none.



LETS GO TO WAR IN THE SPIRIT ON BEHALF OF MARRIAGES!


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*

Okay I'm still confused.  Is this warfare over the way CURRENT marriages are being handled in the world or is this just another "let's pray because the enemy is keeping me from getting a husband thread?"


----------



## phynestone (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*

I'm on board. Started last night.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*



nathansgirl1908 said:


> Okay I'm still confused.  Is this warfare over the way CURRENT marriages are being handled in the world or is this just another "let's pray because the enemy is keeping me from getting a husband thread?"



-No. Its an INTERCESSORY prayer about Adversarial ATTACK on marriage as a WHOLE. Selfishness has NO place here.


----------



## Laela (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*

That's a very good question Nathansgirl... That attack by Satan has been in existence since Adam and Eve.. lol

But yes, current marriages and there is definitely a spirit AGAINST marriage (I mean, the institution itself, not specific marriages) lately that flexing its muscles, to break up marriages. It's not even about this Forum.. We live in a time where marriage isn't exalted anymore... certainly you see that?




nathansgirl1908 said:


> Okay I'm still confused. Is this warfare over the way CURRENT marriages are being handled in the world or is this just another "let's pray because the enemy is keeping me from getting a husband thread?"


----------



## Laela (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*

OP, count me in!


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*



Laela said:


> That's a very good question Nathansgirl... That attack by Satan has been in existence since Adam and Eve.. lol
> 
> But yes, current marriages and there is definitely a spirit AGAINST marriage (I mean, the institution itself, not specific marriages) lately that flexing its muscles, to break up marriages. It's not even about this Forum.. *We live in a time where marriage isn't exalted anymore*... certainly you see that?



Oh yeah girl, I see that.  But I wanted to make sure because I'm not engaging in any intercessory prayer over plain ole thirstiness.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*



nathansgirl1908 said:


> Oh yeah girl, I see that.  But I wanted to make sure because I'm not engaging in any intercessory prayer over plain ole thirstiness.



If there's any "thirstiness" going on. Its a thirstiness for. YHWH and His living water


----------



## SND411 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*

What do people mean about marriage is no longer exalted like before? Has marriage EVER been exalted like God intended historically? Marriage in ancient past had little to do with love and faithfulness and more about consolidating property and ensuring offspring. It wasn't some romantic fantasy we see today in Hollywood movies. Not only that, but even during marriage, people engaged in polygamy, concubinage, infidelity, abuse, etc. Marriage SHOULD be a blessing from the most high; a picture of Christ and His Church. But even the Bible says that marriage is sometimes not what it is cracked up to be and perhaps its in MANY peoples' best interest to remain single for God. I mean, why get so distracted about sex, relationships, men, when there are other much more important concerns in our world today?

I mean is marriage the end all to be all? I mean, sometimes I think we place waaaaay too much emphasis and attention on relationships/marriage as if it is the single most important issue in Christianity. Shouldn't we also think about eternity? Even the Bible speaks about how earthly marriages will be dissolved in Heaven


----------



## Laela (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*

I understand and respect that...

I won't post any articles, but the divorce rate among Christians has been increasing and equal to that among non-Christians. Why is that?

I'm challenged and I'm all for Intercessory prayer for Christian marriages and Christian singles who desire marriage who are under spiritual attack, the ones who are trying to make their marriage work, honor their vows and honor God. They ought to be lifted up in prayer by their brothers and sisters.

This isn't about an "I want a man/husband", not to me it isn't. This is deeper and more serious than that.

God-fearing couples raise God-fearing families ...   



nathansgirl1908 said:


> Oh yeah girl, I see that. But I wanted to make sure because I'm not engaging in any intercessory prayer over plain ole thirstiness.


----------



## SND411 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*



nathansgirl1908 said:


> Okay I'm still confused.  Is this warfare over the way CURRENT marriages are being handled in the world or is this just another *"let's pray because the enemy is keeping me from getting a husband thread?"*



I think this is what it is mostly about; no offense.


----------



## Laela (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*

No offense taken ladies....  but what I can't understand is why this thread is bothering you two so much? If you don't want to participate, you have that right to not participate. Maybe I'm missing something? 
*
SDN11: *I respect your opinion and objection. Yes, there are other concerns in this world and I agree that marriage will be dissolved in heaven. But guess what? We're still here on earth..  So "thy Kingdom come, thy will be done on Earth" is what our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ taught us to Pray to our Father. This thread is no less than that.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*



SND411 said:


> I think this is what it is mostly about; no offense.



I admit I AM offended. Yes the world hates marriage. We are NOT concered about the world. This is about an attack on Christian MARRIAGES and putting a hedge around those who aren't. So yes I'm offended the marriages I see are under attack with men being jobless andfeeling defeated. With women startin to feel fustrated to step outside. Christian marriages are ending in divorce. Marriage is a POWERFUL TESTIMONY and our marriages shod be stronger n more beautiful and powerful than the worlds' it is a TESTAMENT to YHWH'S love for His people. So YES I'm offended you're insuinating that this comes from selfishness


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*



SND411 said:


> What do people mean about marriage is no longer exalted like before? Has marriage EVER been exalted like God intended historically? Marriage in ancient past had little to do with love and faithfulness and more about consolidating property and ensuring offspring. It wasn't some romantic fantasy we see today in Hollywood movies. Not only that, but even during marriage, people engaged in polygamy, concubinage, infidelity, abuse, etc. Marriage SHOULD be a blessing from the most high; a picture of Christ and His Church. But even the Bible says that marriage is sometimes not what it is cracked up to be and perhaps its in MANY peoples' best interest to remain single for God. I mean, why get so distracted about sex, relationships, men, when there are other much more important concerns in our world today?
> 
> I mean is marriage the end all to be all? I mean, sometimes I think we place waaaaay too much emphasis and attention on relationships/marriage as if it is the single most important issue in Christianity. Shouldn't we also think about eternity? Even the Bible speaks about how earthly marriages will be dissolved in Heaven



I have to agree.  There is waaaay too much importance placed on this.  I find it wearisome, the number of threads on this forum devoted to this topic.  

And to be honest, I feel like there are other things to be praying about.  I have never gotten the feeling from the Word that marriage is to have such an emphasis.  As you said, for some, it is in their best interest to remain single for God.  People don't like to talk about it, but being in a relationship and being married can cause one's heart to be divided, leaving very little room for God.  And I suspect that many people who are praying for husbands are in this boat and God knows it.  I don't think God wants to bring a man  into a Christian woman's life until she will be able to handle having a husband and remaining true to God as well.  

And let's face it, many women claim to want to be a wife and to bring glory to God with their marriage, when the truth is that they want to have legal sex.  Period.  Because if your focus is bringing glory to God, you don't need a marriage to do it.  

Sorry for the tangent, because they said that isn't what this thread is about, but I wanted  to respond to your post.


----------



## SND411 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*



luthiengirlie said:


> I admit I AM offended. Yes the world hates marriage. We are NOT concered about the world. This is about an attack on Christian MARRIAGES and putting a hedge around those who aren't. So yes I'm offended the marriages I see are under attack with men being jobless andfeeling defeated. With women startin to feel fustrated to step outside. Christian marriages are ending in divorce. Marriage is a POWERFUL TESTIMONY and our marriages shod be stronger n more beautiful and powerful than the worlds' it is a TESTAMENT to YHWH'S love for His people. So YES I'm offended you're insuinating that this comes from selfishness



I apologize. I do not see you or anyone else here selfish and I should never discourage people from praying because God knows I need to pray much more myself. I see where you are coming from. 

But I think part of the problem with Christian marriages ending in divorce is the FACT that people place waaay too much emphasis on marriage within Christian circles. This makes people feel inadequate if they happen to be single and in turn causes them to have the desire to get married for the wrong reasons to the wrong people.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*

Honestly this thread is not for debate. I feel if you have issues with what we are praying for please post else where. This thread is a tool for those who choose to participate to post prayers and help each other with the process. This thread has been diverted from its purpose and I'm going to put it back on track.. . Now moving on


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*



Laela said:


> No offense taken ladies....  but what I can't understand is why this thread is bothering you two so much? If you don't want to participate, you have that right to not participate. Maybe I'm missing something?
> *
> SDN11: *I respect your opinion and objection. Yes, there are other concerns in this world and I agree that marriage will be dissolved in heaven. But guess what? We're still here on earth..  So "thy Kingdom come, thy will be done on Earth" is what our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ taught us to Pray to our Father. This thread is no less than that.



"Bothering" isn't the right word.  I think there was confusion because it wasn't clear what was being prayed about.  

And for me, it moved into a concern of whether the praying is amiss or misguided.  it sounds good to "sound the battlecry" but as I sit here, nothing is coming into my spirit to pray.    I don't think Christian marriages are necessarily always going to have a lower divorce rate because everyone who says they are a Christian is not a Christian.  

I'm waiting on the Lord to guide me in this and lead me in what to pray.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*



SND411 said:


> But I think part of the problem with Christian marriages ending in divorce is the FACT that people place waaay too much emphasis on marriage within Christian circles. This makes people feel inadequate if they happen to be single and in turn causes them to have the desire to get married for the wrong reasons to the wrong people.



Well said.     I think that people DO feel inadequate and they shouldn't.  There is nothing wrong with being single, and even if you have to wait longer than you want, that's better than making the wrong move and having to recover from the devastation of a divorce.


----------



## Laela (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*

Luthiengirlie, allow me to correct myself... I'm participating on behalf of CHRISTIAN MARRIAGE, BETWEEN A MAN AND A WOMAN, not _all _marriages. Amen


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*



Laela said:


> Luthiengirlie, allow me to correct myself... I'm participating on behalf of CHRISTIAN MARRIAGE, BETWEEN A MAN AND A WOMAN, not _all _marriages. Amen



Is this excluding marriage between people of the same sex or marriage between people who are not Christians or both?


----------



## Do_Si_Dos (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*

I thought this was prayer for the institution of marriage and not a single woman looking to be married??  

I guess that's neither here nor there, but I will pray for the institution of marriage and also for the Christian family.  Divorce is devastating to all the family members, and that is an important issue.  Everything starts in the home, so count me in.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*

It is both.. but please intercede for whatever YHWH puts on your heart. I'm praying for marriage in its ENTIRETY.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*

let me make my points clear.
1. we are interceeding for the current Christian marriages that are under attack in a variety of ways
2. We are interceeding for husbands to truly understand thier role because they are our first line of defense in many ways.

3. We are interceeding for the CHILDREN of those marriages so that thier parents can represent to them a part of YHWH'S LOVE.

4. We are interceeding against the enemy who wants to destory marriage by adultery, strife, conflict.

5. we are interceeding for women that are single... to lose themselves in YHWH and if Adonai desires to bring them a mate that they are spiritually, emotionally, mentally prepared and the men heed the call to be leaders and to hfollow the stirring in thier heart to obey YHWH and if so called to find a wife and not play around...

6., we are interceeding against the statistics that bring fear and drive women to settle for less than HIS best whether that is singlehood or marriage.

7. we are interceeding against those who try to slyly speak against YHWH's Word against how marriage should be sought


----------



## Laela (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*

Intercessors, please keep in your prayers especially the Christian Men who are doing the right thing and facing spiritual resistance every day. The spiritual leaders, the ministry heads. The men who do pray, the men who do respect women, the men seeking "wives" and the men praying for their wives/fiancees/girlfriends as they enter into marriage. The men who want to become better men, through Christ Jesus.

Also, remember the men who lost their jobs or are unemployed through no fault of their own (downsizing, closures, etc) and are feeling the pressure of failure and inadequacy. They are the head and not the tail. They are above, and not beneath. Pray for their wives, that they respect them in spite of the condition they are currently in. They don't need to be banged on the head, they need to be lifted up in prayer to the Most High.


----------



## SND411 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*

Please pray for people in Christian marriages to remember humility. Pride is one of the most ugly sins because it springs us a lot of other evil sins against God. Teach married couples to ALWAYS be humble towards one another and look after each other as they would do their own flesh. 

Allow Christian women to not believe in the false mantra that "all men cheat" and that all men are out to hurt and objectify them. We know that is not true because the Word of God states that God will train both men and women to fight for His Kingdom. Allow these women who desire Christian men to be exposed to Godly men who are never afraid to demonstrate their love and passion for God.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*



SND411 said:


> Please pray for people in Christian marriages to remember humility. Pride is one of the most ugly sins because it springs us a lot of other evil sins against God. Teach married couples to ALWAYS be humble towards one another and look after each other as they would do their own flesh.
> 
> Allow Christian women to not believe in the false mantra that "all men cheat" and that all men are out to hurt and objectify them. We know that is not true because the Word of God states that God will train both men and women to fight for His Kingdom. Allow these women who desire Christian men to be exposed to Godly men who are never afraid to demonstrate their love and passion for God.


 

this is something I HAD TO LEARN.... I pray women know godly men and expect to be treated that way regardless of freindship or dating.


----------



## SND411 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*

Please God, be with those Christian women in the world who feel lonely and desire marriage. It really brings tears to my eyes to know that many of these women feel that no one is out there to love them and make them a wife. I HATE when people feel abandoned and alone.  I know many would make wonderful Godly wives and mothers as they represent Your Kingdom! Please comfort them, but remind them that they are NEVER alone.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*



Laela said:


> Intercessors, please keep in your prayers especially the Christian Men who are doing the right thing and facing spiritual resistance every day. The spiritual leaders, the ministry heads. The men who do pray, the men who do respect women, *the men seeking "wives"* and the men praying for their wives/fiancees/girlfriends as they enter into marriage. The men who want to become better men, through Christ Jesus.
> 
> Also, remember the men who lost their jobs or are unemployed through no fault of their own (downsizing, closures, etc) and are feeling the pressure of failure and inadequacy. They are the head and not the tail. They are above, and not beneath. Pray for their wives, that they respect them in spite of the condition they are currently in. They don't need to be banged on the head, they need to be lifted up in prayer to the Most High.



I think there should be prayer for the women as well who are unemployed through no fault of their own.  In families

As for the part in bold, I always find this interesting because there are so many women out there that I find it hard to believe they have to "seek" for long.


----------



## Laela (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*

God will provide... I truly believe that.




nathansgirl1908 said:


> I think there should be prayer for the women as well who are unemployed through no fault of their own.  In families
> 
> As for the part in bold, I always find this interesting because there are so many women out there that I find it hard to believe they have to "seek" for long.


----------



## CoilyFields (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*

I hope everyone is clear as to the purpose of this thread.  

The World even has statistics that show marriage as the bedrock of a society, so how much more important are christian marriages whose ministry purpose is higher?

Please Pray as the Holy Ghost leads you with a pure heart...

James 4:3 Ye ask, and receive not, because ye ask amiss, that ye may consume [it] upon your lusts.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*



CoilyFields said:


> James 4:3 Ye ask, and receive not, because ye ask amiss, that ye may consume [it] upon your lusts.



There it is right there.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*



Laela said:


> God will provide... I truly believe that.



I do too, but my point was that we need to pray for the men AND the women.  Some women are the breadwinners in these homes.


----------



## Laela (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*

Nathansgirl, I'm not trying to be rude but my post was specific for a reason and I am aware there are women who are also breadwinners. If there is a prayer request on your heart, feel free to share, but please extend the courtesy to respect how others choose to request prayer. 

God bless


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*



Laela said:


> Nathansgirl, I'm not trying to be rude but my post was specific for a reason and I am aware there are women who are also breadwinners. If there is a prayer request on your heart, feel free to share, but please extend the courtesy to respect how others choose to request prayer.
> 
> God bless


  I understand that.  But I think too often we pray for our men without remembering to pray for the women as well in those kinds of situations.  I think God would want that.


----------



## Laela (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*

Good point and I agree....


----------



## LovingLady (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*

Mark 10:9 

What therefore God hath joined together, let not man put asunder


----------



## Spring (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*

Thanks for the prompt for us to pray...
I'm praying..


----------



## Guitarhero (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*



SND411 said:


> But even the Bible says that marriage is sometimes not what it is cracked up to be and perhaps its in MANY peoples' best interest to remain single for God. I mean, why get so distracted about sex, relationships, men, when there are other much more important concerns in our world today?
> 
> I mean is marriage the end all to be all? I mean, sometimes I think we place waaaaay too much emphasis and attention on relationships/marriage as if it is the single most important issue in Christianity. Shouldn't we also think about eternity? Even the Bible speaks about how earthly marriages will be dissolved in Heaven



I agree up to that point about many more things being more important than marriage.  The family unit is like a microcosm of the heavenly relationship.  It's the first order that we see on the earth set in place for human behavior.  Marriage is just that important, IMHO.  

And many other things support this order such as sexual desire.  If a man didn't have libido, he wouldn't seek marriage.  If we didn't marry, we wouldn't be fruitful and multiply.  If we just fornicated, there'd be little or no social order.  But man desires marriage to stabilize the social order.  Without marriages, lack of the social order wouldn't support bringing healthy families about and we'd all die off (and we can all see the results of dysfunction today). 

 'Be fruitful and multiply"...a command for all men.  Whether one marries or not, that's dependent upon the individual.  But the highly suggested and commanded order is marriage or being fruitful within the confines of commitment and protection.  We all know that people fornicate, but marriage is still desirable.  Many of the laws that God gave as worship are performed within that family unit so I'd say that marriage is of the utmost importance in the world.  Through marriage, love and children, our whole view of our relationship with God is formed, edified or the lack thereof, destroys.

Regarding prayer, why not just post what your prayer is here so others could read it?  That's probably where some people misunderstood the purpose of this thread.


----------



## SND411 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*



Volver_Alma_Gitana said:


> I agree up to that point about many more things being more important than marriage.  The family unit is like a microcosm of the heavenly relationship.  It's the first order that we see on the earth set in place for human behavior.  Marriage is just that important, IMHO.
> 
> And many other things support this order such as sexual desire.  If a man didn't have libido, he wouldn't seek marriage.  If we didn't marry, we wouldn't be fruitful and multiply.  If we just fornicated, there'd be little or no social order.  But man desires marriage to stabilize the social order.  Without marriages, lack of the social order wouldn't support bringing healthy families about and we'd all die off (and we can all see the results of dysfunction today).
> 
> ...



Wow, what a wonderful post. You gave me a lot of perspective on marriage. BUt I still have a few thoughts. 

(1) Yes, marriage has made a social order of human interaction. But it was almost ALWAYS at the expense of certain peoples. Even in the Bible, it was said how easy a man could divorce his wife (and notice only the HUSBAND could do this, not the Wife). They made it so a woman could not always survive without marriage. Divorced women often were in dire straights along with widows. So perhaps marriage did establish order but I feel for many it would have been less painful if living a single life was possible. 

(2) Not everyone can be fruitful and multiply. I do feel in some ways it is a commandment (take Genesis for example). But I do not think everyone should be parents (just read the atrocious stories on the Off Topic Forum), nor do I believe a marriage is only validated by having earthly children. 

(3) Many families with married families are just as messed up and unhealthy as those without. 

(4) And about the libido, in many ancient cultures (and even some today) it was permissible for a man to be unfaithful to his wife. So this libido that supposedly makes men seek marriage is the same thing that breaks up many. 

I guess there is no marriage like the one in Heaven. Perhaps that is why so many marriages on Earth fail; to give us something to look forward to.


----------



## SND411 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*

I pray that all Christians will genuinely look forward to the Marriage supper in Heaven.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*

I think I'm going to start a new thread and start fresh (sigh).


----------



## Laela (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: SOUNDING THE BATTLE CALL: INTERCESSORY WAREFARE AGAINST THE ATTACK ON MARRIAGE!!!*

You're reaching here ..... God WOULD NEVER give His Children the desires of their hearts to see them fail or suffer! That goes against His Word.  *Jer 29:11* 
He would _allow _us to make our choices, whether they are good or bad because He is a God of Free Will and won't interfere with our decision. But God ALWAYS wants the best for His Children. always.

Albeit, ITA that my prayer is all of us to make it to heaven, to meet Our Father. Just the thought makes me smile...



SND411 said:


> I guess there is no marriage like the one in Heaven. Perhaps that is why so many marriages on Earth fail; to give us something to look forward to.


----------

